# fast acting air cylinder



## sjscott96 (Aug 21, 2010)

i want to do a really fast pop up prop. does anybody know what cylinder i should use. the prop will be around a pound and travel around six in. all the cylinders i tried are just to slow. any help please. thanks.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

.75 or 3/4 inch cylinders actuate quick...and can handle that weight and travel no problem


----------



## sjscott96 (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks i will give it try.


----------



## ctechfx (Aug 27, 2010)

What bore size cylinders have you been trying?


Erik


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Quick Exhaust Valve will do what you want to do


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Any cylinder can travel fast with more air pressure. I would check your selinoid valve (if your using one) to make sure it's opening all the way. If your cylinder is rated for 110 or more psi, I can't imagine that any 6" stroke cylinder (3/4" 1" 1-1/2") wouldn't react with blinding speed with that kind of pressure as long as there isn't any restrictions to air flow. The distance (length of your air line) could have something to do with it if it's more than 100' long.


----------



## craigsrobotics (Oct 12, 2009)

u can also use a quick exhaust connector on one of the cylinder's ports. This allows air to flow out of the port instead of exhausting back through the airline to the valve.


----------



## luxx989 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm a newbie, but I was amazed at the difference quick exhaust valves made in the video I saw, I'm made sure those were on my list for my first prop!!


----------

